# Strainer micron sizes for acrylics



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

How fine is too fine? I want try out some of those 5 gallon inserts vs the standard bags. 

They come in a variety of micron sizes from 75-600. 

I want to find a happy medium between time of drain and size goober removed.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a whole Set that I use for honey Business . For wall paint I can't see any reason to go any finer than the normal bucket stain sock. If you want them finer Mcmasters Carr has them. For enamel I would just go a little finer. I all is get the miro sizes mixed up


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I'll take a look at what the average is for the elastic mesh strainer bags and just go with that.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Most cloth/fabric type paint strainer bags are in the order of a 60 mesh (238 micron). That's a good general purpose filter mesh suitable for taking the crap out of oil or latex but leaving in the solids.


----------

